# Shaft Comparisons



## stevek1969 (Dec 8, 2011)

Diamana Ahina against Aldila RIP, has anyone used these shafts and what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2011)

When I was fitted (up!) for my 910 I tried the A'hina and the RIP.
For me, the A'hina played a little softer and produced more spin than the RIP 60 which cut the spin figure right down. Trouble is I had to really go after the ball to get the best from it and then I began to lose a bit of control.
Had the A'hina in fairway and hybrid and it's a decent shaft.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2011)

Assuming you mean for drivers, the RIP is 63g mid/high kick point producing a low/mid ball flight. Personally found it very light and lacked any control with it at all. The Ahina is slightly heavier at 72g and is also mid/high kick point producing a low/mid ball flight, felt a little boardy to me. Looking at the Titleist comparison chart the Ahina should launch slightly lower but spin slightly more though they have very similar profiles.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got both. As fundy really. I prefer the ahina, but it really does have no feel. Even less than the rip, which is pretty dead anyway. And light, stupid light. If I put a decent swing on the ahina it goes fine. I feel more connected to it. Got a motore f1 75 too. That comes out heavy. Only 3 grams more than the ahina, but feels like a ton.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2011)

The Rip for me certainly does not feel dead in fact it's probably the best feel I've had from a shaft since the Aldila NV.

Certainly produces a lower ball spin which is ideal for me.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Dec 8, 2011)

Always thought it would be a great test for a golf mag to do, there is very little in the difference in the heads of any clubs these days. So would love to see a test 1 head and 15 or 20 different shafts.
Mike


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 8, 2011)

thecraw said:



			The Rip for me certainly does not feel dead in fact it's probably the best feel I've had from a shaft since the Aldila NV.

Certainly produces a lower ball spin which is ideal for me.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly the NV was a good shaft. I had that in a r7 quad, and a 906f 5 wood. Loved it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Certainly the NV was a good shaft. I had that in a r7 quad, and a 906f 5 wood. Loved it.
		
Click to expand...

A bit Green though......

Don't really do Green much...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 8, 2011)

Then you need a graphalloy prolite 35s. Best shaft I ever had. Had a tm r320 with this shaft. Went miles. And it was black.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 8, 2011)

stevek1969 said:



			Diamana Ahina against Aldila RIP, has anyone used these shafts and what are your thoughts on them?
		
Click to expand...

Go Diamana. I think it keeps the ball flight lower and having played at Scotcraig this is a good thing. Being a member of an awesome course like that is like having a model for a wife (you lucky bugger)


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2011)

Captainron said:



			Go Diamana. I think it keeps the ball flight lower and having played at Scotcraig this is a good thing. Being a member of an awesome course like that is like having a model for a wife (you lucky bugger)
		
Click to expand...

Its all down to an individuals swing but the Aldila Rip produces less spin so if its a low ball flight that your after then the Rip on paper is a better option.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 9, 2011)

Agree it's a good GM mag test, 4 heads, 10 forum members with a range of handicaps, 10 shafts from avg to expensive.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 9, 2011)

DarthVega said:



			Agree it's a good GM mag test, 4 heads, 10 forum members with a range of handicaps, 10 shafts from avg to expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a great idea. There is so much confusion over shafts. I like many dont really have a clue about them other than L,A,R,S. More important than the head.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Can't see how a comparison of 10 golfers would help really. Titleist do about 150 shafts for the 910. Every ones swing is different. All it would show is that there is a shaft out there which would fit the 10 players. You couldn't read anything into it for your swing.
 Some hit down on the ball, some up, some at the bottom of the swing. Even for a similar swing speed the tempo can be markedly different, etc.
The only way you could read anything into it would be if you knew all the ins and outs of your own swing. If you did, then you would probably know about shafts too, and own your own launch monitor.

If you want to find out about shafts, go and get custom fit, on a launch monitor.


----------



## timchump (Dec 9, 2011)

i think it would be an interesting read if you knew the variables.

for example

player A
handicap of 18 
swing speed 95mph
attack angle of swing
swing path angle
etc


the the shaft recommendation, and how other shafts faired


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2011)

But unless you know yours, then it is meaningless. If you do know yours, then whilst finding out, they would have recommended a shaft.


----------



## timchump (Dec 9, 2011)

yes true 

i  still think id find it interesting reading, and maybe could relate to it in bits


though it for sure it doesn't beat going yourself


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think its all been said really but I found the RIP more dead than the Diamana(made for). The RIP was just dead, super high launching and light with way too much spin for me.

The two shaft you have picked are kinda at the opposite ends of the launch spectrum though.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure about that, as I have both. I think they are similar, but for me, the ahina is perfect. Good weight, and I can hit it as hard as I like.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2011)

Finding the correct shaft for your driver can be mind blowing. The things you have to take into account are these....Flex, Torque, Kick point and Weight. Change anyone of those variables in a shaft and all of a sudden the ball flight and launch angle will change. If you really want to get the correct one then you need to go to a fitting centre. Titleist do the FittingWorks system so you could try out every shaft possible in your driver until you find the correct one. Everyone is different. My mate has an R9 Superdeep TP with a Diamana shaft, I have got the R9 with a the Motore shaft. Put his Diamana shaft in my R9 for a go and really did not like it. We both have similar swing speeds same height and build and hit the ball more or less the same distance. I think it is all in the user and what he likes most.

I must say I am either getting a new driver or a new shaft for mine. I had the UST Proforce V2 in an R540XD years ago and had the NVS65 in my R7 QUAD. Both those shafts I think where nicer and I hit the ball further and straighter than I do now.


----------

